# Thoughts on illy / Lavazza Beans?



## JamesW (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi All,

I am looking some good Italian coffee beans and was wondering what people thought about these two brands for Espresso.

Also any advice for a good Italian Espresso beans other then these two Italian brands - I am using a Gaggia Brera machine.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@JamesW &#8230;. Not my thing, personally. I'd give them away as present to someone who doesn't care about coffee, or to someone that, despite being introduced to freshly roasted coffee, still insists in buying supermarket stuff (I know a few!). Try some beans from:

- Rave Coffee;
- Black Cat Coffee;
- The Coffee Compass;

Those excellent. In this forum (there goes your homework 😊) there's a list of roasters sponsors and discounts to forum members. There's also a list of UK roasters.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Standard Illy espresso beans will make classic Italian espresso. I much prefer them to Lavazza which are horrid. Also try Kimbo, or the British copies, Rave etc.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I drink & enjoy both.

Illy also have their monoarabica range, of which I particularly like the Ethiopian.


----------



## IAN9999 (Sep 26, 2021)

I've tried a few and so far my best is lavazza extra crema. I'm looking for a bean for a soon to be open cafe/coffee house.

If anyone has a good suggestion I could try please


----------



## JamesW (Nov 6, 2021)

Thanks Guys - appreciated!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

JamesW said:


> Thanks Guys - appreciated!


 Definitely give some of the forum roasters a try.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56711-cfuk-advertisers-list/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=857359&embedComment=857359&embedDo=findComment#comment-857359


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I like Lavazza decaf. Good value too and usually fairly fresh.


----------

